# Ppe



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I actually have to wear arc-flash rated clothes to work everyday and have my gloves, shield, mat, and insulated tools with me all the time. We have quite an extensive loto and arc-flash safety program here at GE. Kinda sucks when trying to troubleshoot anything but you get used to it after awhile.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

My hot gloves stay with me in my tool bag and they get rotated and inspected every six months. I wear cotton clothing and boots. Glasses go on when I get out of the truck. 
I have a 40 calorie arc suit in the truck along with blankets.

EDIT:the boots are ER and leather....not cotton


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Glasses, hat, EH boots, and FR clothing are mandatory.

A lot of the guys use their insulated gloves daily.

Full arc-flash gear is less common, though. We try to avoid those situations. 

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep mine handy every day. 
The Salisbury bag has the tools, suit, helmet w/shield and other stuff. The white glove bag hanging is my LOTO items, Yellow glove bag hanging are my gloves.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike D said:


> How many on here actually carry their electrical PPE on a daily basis?
> 
> All of my vans have them.
> 
> I cant be certain that they wear them, I can ensure they have them and have the proper training.:thumbsup:


Ever do surprise safety audits on your field crews? I am doing one today.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Glasses, hat, EH boots, and FR clothing are mandatory.
> 
> A lot of the guys use their insulated gloves daily.
> 
> ...


Same here, hardly ever use it, our guys have remote switching and racking devices and in most cases use those and leave the PPE in the truck.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

We wear an arc flash uniform as part of our ppe. We are also required to wear gloves for anything above 50 volts. Everyone in our plant wears hearing protection, safety glasses and steel toe shoes. Our daily wear is a level 2 with two of us sparkies fitted for level 4 work.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Zog said:


> Ever do surprise safety audits on your field crews? I am doing one today.


It drives me friggin nuts when guys leave their gloves in the truck


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Always use the Ppe. When we get into a 480 or higher it is required that 2 JW's be there. Around here almost all your commercial and industrial places have had the arc flash study done so the panel has the sticker to tell u what is required to wear before getting into it


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

heh
I would love some more PPE. My boss doesnt supply **** in this area.

We do oh i duno 65-70% resi work, so you almost never see that **** on resi work (even though IMO stuff like live service changes -which i mentioned in another thread- should have more gear)

Id like to buy a set of properly insulated tools, and more importantly gloves... yeah... when I change a service over, you can bet Im wraping rubber tape on my freakin tools. My boss calls me a wuss, I call him lucky

As for boots.. In summer I wear steel toe combat boots (but I have worn these since I was probably 12 yrs old!), in winter I wear Mickey Boots.. and if you know anything about those boots... you wanna talk about being insulated from ground! LOL lots and lots of rubber to blow through.... not that I do... but I could grab a hot wire and not get shocked wearing those things. (assuming you arnt touching anything else grounded and just standing there).


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

All I'm going to say is WEAR YOUR PPE Your life may depend on it.

I responded to a call the other day where a guy was not wearing PPE and he has serious burns to his face. PPE would have let him walk away, but instead he was rushed out in an emergency vehicle.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I carry a 40 cal suit , a DS Chicken Switch, pistol grip Chicken Switch, FR face shield, 17 KV gloves, 5KV gloves, and the 1587 Fluke and 337 Fluke and a 500 volt glove bag are Tyraped together for convenience. I am thinking about getting Shepard's crooks but I have not ordered them yet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I am thinking about getting Shepard's crooks but I have not ordered them yet.


I always puzzle on those. They seem like a good way to drag someone's charred and lifeless body away from the molten remains of a switchboard. Other than that, I'm not sure what their value is. By the time you get one, PPE up yourself to use it, get latched on the person somehow, the damage has already been done.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

On our site it's minimum 100% cotton, long sleeves, safety toe shoes, hard hat, ear plugs, safety glasses, gloves at all times, and hi viz. Each van has a hot kit and tools.


----------

